# Getting villagers from someone else's campsite??



## Kuzuryuu (May 24, 2014)

hello!!

my friend has one of her dreamies in her campsite but her town is full. would it be at all possible for the villager to go to my/someone else's town?

i tried going over to my friend's town already and the villager hasn't played games or talked about moving so idk if im able to do anything.

any help would be appreciated!

(not sure if this is the right place to put this thread...if it belongs somewhere else then feel free to move it)


----------



## Reindeer (May 24, 2014)

No, it's not possible to get villagers from somebody else's campsite. Hope your friend finds her dream villager soon.


----------



## Kuzuryuu (May 24, 2014)

ah ok. thank you anyway!


----------



## Burumun (May 24, 2014)

I've heard it's possible, but that was way back when the game first came out, and it might have been disproven since then, although it was said to be super rare, anyway.

A while ago someone also claimed you can increase the chance of campers coming back by talking to them, so maybe try that, and if you're lucky they'll be able to move into your friend's town.


----------



## Capella (May 24, 2014)

It isn't possible


----------



## WonderK (May 24, 2014)

I wish it were possible. It sure would make getting villagers a lot easier haha.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 24, 2014)

It would be great if you could at least recommend a camper from another town to visit yours within the the week. Even better to convince them to come back another time when your town isn't full.
So many missed opportunities. :c


----------

